# Inception Soundtrack Essay Ideas



## Dudley (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey, been lurking for a while now.

I'm writing an essay on the music of Inception for uni. I was wondering if anyone had any cool information about the film and its music, or sources on the topic.

Thanks


----------



## H.R. (Jan 5, 2016)

The famous Braam sound of the score is slowed-down version of "Non, je ne regrette rien" and then it was ripped off in everything that comes out of Hollywood.

You can also mention the effect the cue "Time" had on the film music industry. Although it was very similar to other scores that Zimmer did before but this one got very famous and ever since it was the infamous temp track for many projects, an obvious example is "Safe Now" by Henry Jackman for Captain Phillips.

Inception is one of the most favorite scores of the all the time, along the effects it's had on the industry, Inception score was picked as the best score of 2000 decade by Empire Magazine's readers.

Zimmer did the most of the soundtrack himself with computer. Zebra synthesizer is a key instrument in this score. 

If anything useful came to my mind, I'll post it here. If possible share with us your essay.

Wish you the best
H


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Dudley, off the top of my head:
(1st of the best in-depth 4 part interview about HZ's Inception process ...)


(1st of 4 parts...)


at 3:22


Other "personally interesting" sources:



My contribution, if it has any use, for your paper would be that you manage as best as you can to deeply connect the score to the thing that really made it happen, the movie. 
That's how let's say, you better understand why that successful track called "Time" was not only successful, but simply called "Time..."
I think it's safe to say that the deeper you research and put yourself in the shoes of a filmmaker & film composer (& even of a philosopher artist), whose ultimate goal is to tell a meaningful story, the better you will understand the subject matter of the film, philosophical themes, characters, aesthetic, hence the better you will understand the motivations behind the score itself, that is to say the notes, tempos, ranges/octaves, the simplicity, structure & development, the sonic colors used, but also understand the on-going storytelling relationship of "abstractness-concreteness" between the score and the movie all the way through, that is really inherent to the collaborative art of film scoring itself...

That's really if you're interested about the world of Inception "from within", the rest is really mainstream history...

Great luck with your paper!
Send us a copy once you're done...
-Alexandre-


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 5, 2016)

An important aspect of film music is, well, time. Does it vary the tempo? Does it add or subtract beats from certain measures? Does it have a section with no beat at all? These are the methods a composer uses to ensure that the music aligns with specific actions or cuts in the picture.

For this cue, Zimmer holds to a 4/4 meter with a constant tempo (though it might have slowed slightly when the orchestration changes from full to the single keyboard.) In effect, the music is the timepiece. It is relentless, just as is time. It completely disregards the timing of actions and cuts. It rules the emotional flow as well, going from soft to loud/intense and back to soft.



Interestingly, it goes soft just moments before the suicide images but still refuses to alter meter or tempo to really sync to the moment.

FWIW, in my limited film composing experience, increasing tempo can make things go out of control while decreasing tempo generally increases suspense. I generally use fixed meter and varying tempo for drama. On the other hand, I like to use a (mostly) fixed tempo for action scenes while changing the meter to sync with the hit points.

Personally, I like "Mickey Moused" music, where action and sound are sync'd. I get more of a feeling of the images and sound being one. On the other hand, when music disregards the timing of the images, it feels more like a collage or music video to me where the film sets aside story and presents a mood. Modern romantic films do this all the time, usually over a pithy pop song as if we're looking at a photo album while "that song" plays.

Time does this with good effect, bringing back a stream of memories in a way that allows the audience to piece them together. To me, that's the real genius of the segment.


----------



## Dudley (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you!

This is all really useful stuff

I'll be sure to post the essay when it's finished


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2016)

Listen to how little melody is used.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 8, 2016)

Another angle here, the greatest app ever for the iOS was based on this movie and score. Yes, app, an application for your phone, by RJDJ. It combined Hans' terrific music, plus sounds that fed back from your phone's microphone, plus used motion sensing and/or GPS, and other technology in your phone to change the "dream" you were in, depending on what you were doing. On the move, resting quietly, at the airport, under a full moon, in Africa, etc. When you changed, the music would change.

I'm not kidding when I say this was the best app ever. It was completely mind blowing. Sadly, for whatever the reason, when iOS got to 8.0, the app became severely hindered, and has never been updated, and RJDJ hasn't uttered a peep about it.

http://iphone.appstorm.net/reviews/games-reviews/leave-reality-behind-with-inception-the-app/

http://www.wired.com/2010/12/inception-app/


----------



## Dudley (Jan 19, 2016)

Haven't had a grade yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

Very well done. I really like your writing. Very interesting. Made me want to see the film again. 

(I write for a living so I know how it feels when there's a typo. "Let's" on page 8 Really well done though. I would pay you to write like that.)


----------



## Dudley (Jan 21, 2016)

Ahh, I figured a few typos would slip through! 

But thank you, I'm glad you liked it. Really encouraging comments! (Hopefully my lecturer shares your enthusiasm)


----------

